# Radon Slide 2019 - Neue Rahmengeometrie - ?



## Cubie (16. August 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,
auch wenn die Saison noch voll am laufen ist, bin ich nach mehreren Jahren mit meinem jetzigen
Bike (All-Mountain) auf der Suche nach was neuem für 2019.

Im Detail denke ich wieder an ein All-Mountain!

Nachdem der aktuelle Slide Rahmen auch schon seit einigen Jahren läuft, wollte ich mal
die Frage in den Raum stellen, ob es für 2019 eine neue Rahmengeometrie gibt / zu erwarten ist.

Ich könnte mir so was JAB mäßiges mit,140-150mm Federweg und einer 2-Fach Kurbel gut vorstellen.

Was denkt Ihr, ist da was in der Pipeline bei Radon?


----------



## benjei (21. August 2018)

Das ganze würde mich dann auch noch im Bezug auf das eMTB Modell interessieren. Hier ist doch sicher auch ein neuer Rahmen in Planung mit einem integrierteren Akku in den Rahmen als bisher oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubie (31. Oktober 2018)

Hm, ich glaub morgen wird meine Frage beantwortet.....


----------



## SkeenRider (31. Oktober 2018)

Slide Trail ist schon Online 150/140mm Federweg Carbon Hauptrahmen usw......


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. November 2018)

benjei schrieb:


> Das ganze würde mich dann auch noch im Bezug auf das eMTB Modell interessieren. Hier ist doch sicher auch ein neuer Rahmen in Planung mit einem integrierteren Akku in den Rahmen als bisher oder?



falsches forum --> https://www.emtb-news.de/forum/


Das Slide Trail sieht in der tat interessant aus. Geo`s wären nicht schlecht gewesen beim roll out


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. November 2018)

Der Test hier bei mtb-news liest sich ja gut.
Leider ist es optisch nicht gerade eine 10 von 10
Muss man sich mal vor Ort anschauen


----------



## Cubie (1. November 2018)

SkeenRider schrieb:


> Slide Trail ist schon Online 150/140mm Federweg Carbon Hauptrahmen usw......


Jetzt hab ich mir in der Zwischenzeit was anderes gekauft 
Bin damit auch super happy ,
aber das Slide so wie es jetzt da steht,
wäre auf jeden Fall eine Option gewesen...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (2. November 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Der Test hier bei mtb-news liest sich ja gut.
> Leider ist es optisch nicht gerade eine 10 von 10
> Muss man sich mal vor Ort anschauen



Hi,

das liegt vielleicht auch an der Größe des Rahmens. Die meisten Tester haben Bilder des Slide Trail in 22" veröffentlicht. Da ist das mit der Optik immer so einen Sache...

VG Uli


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. November 2018)

Joha deswegen mal vor Ort checken wie das Teil in 18" kommt.
Wobei ich fast von den 29er weg bin die sind zwar laifruhig und auch agiler als früher aber für meine Lieblingsdiziplin Serpentinen und technische eng verwinkelte Trails doch etwas behäbig.
Mal sehen was 2019 so bringt


----------



## SkeenRider (2. November 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Joha deswegen mal vor Ort checken wie das Teil in 18" kommt.
> Wobei ich fast von den 29er weg bin die sind zwar laifruhig und auch agiler als früher aber für meine Lieblingsdiziplin Serpentinen und technische eng verwinkelte Trails doch etwas behäbig.
> Mal sehen was 2019 so bringt



Richtig im Test Thread habe ich auch schon geschrieben das man sich das Slide und das Jab mal live angucken sollte bevor man es wieder so in der Luft zerreißt. Das Jab sieht Live viel besser aus als auf den Bildern. Ich ziehe auch nicht über das Canyon Spectral her bevor ich es Live gesehen habe . Jaja die Laufrad Größe  Ich mag die verspielten 27,5 auch lieber aber ich denke das es trotzdem nächstes Jahr ein Slide Trail wird. Aber erstmal muss ich was sparen und mein geliebtes Slide 150 für ein vernünftigen Preis verkaufen. Was mir aber nicht leicht fällt das Slide fährt und fährt....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. November 2018)

SkeenRider schrieb:


> Was mir aber nicht leicht fällt das Slide fährt und fährt....



Wenn du so denkst gehts dir wie mir .... fahre das Slide nu schon 6 Jahre ... es will einfach nicht kaputt gehen das ich mir was neues gönnen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

